
Show HN: Get paid when your data is sold - m1guelpf
https://datacy.com/
======
djbelieny
What would happen if someone hypothetically setup a monster bot farm to "use"
this app, simulate thousands of user interactions, browser sessions and what
not and then cash it all out ???

~~~
paroma1
Good question!

A lot of already exisiting applications, platforms, websites, etc use software
to detect 'bots' or webscrapers. When a bot browses the web it behaves a
certain way (generating certain types of data and patters). For example, the
mouse movement of a bot differs from a human massively. To get from one place
on the page to another a human would take probably take the most optimal path,
bots usually take a straight line path and it tends to remain consistent. We
have developed our own software to detect such behaviour, and any data
matching such interactions will be automatically removed and the user will be
warned against violations of terms.

All users on datacy will also be verified to increase data credibility and to
make sure we know who the data belongs to.

Additionally, our data pricing algorithem prices data based of distinct
variables, meaning that repeating or artificial interactions are unlikely to
be priced anywhere near as highly as data acquired from authentic user
interactions.

